# How and When to Harvest Kohlrabi



## Catie (Jun 18, 2011)

Hi Tee - Your article on kohlrabi was so timely! I was just looking at my kohlrabi in the garden and wondering when I should harvest it - and it looks like NOW. Thanks!


----------



## Esther (Jun 28, 2011)

this is so interesting.. i don't harvest kohlrabi.. i've actually never heard of it til i read this article

how would you cook it?


----------



## Marilee (Jul 12, 2011)

Great article!! I'm growing the purple vienna and so glad I did. They're starting to get bulbish and I can't wait to try them, especially since my turnips were very disappointing (small and the greens were bitter).
Thank you for the tips


----------



## Tee (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi Marilee - Enjoy your kohlrabi! They are delicious.


----------



## Howard1 (Jul 27, 2011)

Hi Marilee, just to be clear, as soon as the top of the bulb appears, that is the moment to pluck it out of the ground? Thank you in advance for responding.


----------



## Howard1 (Jul 27, 2011)

ooops, I think I assigned the wrong author to the article, sorry about that...


----------



## Tee (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi Howard - You want to harvest kohlrabi once the bulb reaches a size of 1-1/2 to about 3 inches in diameter. You don't want the bulb to get too large because it can become woody and not so tasty.


----------



## Dave6 (Apr 6, 2012)

Just wanted to add my 2 cents. My dad has planted Kohlrabi for as long as I can remember, as have I after getting my own place. This is my favorite summertime veggie! I pick when they are around baseball size.

Favorite way to eat? Peeled, then sliced about 1/4-1/2 in. thick, sprinkle just a smidge of salt on the slice and enjoy! I have never actually tried to cook it. It is too good raw! Crunchy like an apple. They all taste the same to me also, nothing different but the color of the skin that I can tell, all yummy!


----------



## larrystarnes (Jun 21, 2012)

Thanks so much for giving advice on Kohlrabi. This is my first time to grow it and I had no idea when to harvest and how to prepare it. From reading your site and others I have learned there are many ways to enjoy this vegetable.


----------



## Mosaics_The_Artisans_Choice (May 19, 2012)

For hottest information you have to visit world-wide-web and on web I found this web page as a finest site for most up-to-date updates.


----------



## VikiD (Jun 23, 2012)

Thats the way we like to eat kohlrabi, raw with a little salt, or dogs love them too


----------



## Jamie2 (Aug 9, 2012)

This is my first try of kohlrabi. It was fun to watch grow. Since I did not know what to expect I thank you for helping me know more about it. I think I will try it cooked as well as raw.
So fun!!!
Will my goats and chickens like the greens?


----------

